# A noob who cannot afford air yet, but is interested



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I know there are a lot of noob threads on here, and some questions got kind of answered, but I want the best possible answers for my particular scenario than ones for a similar scenario.

Basically, I'm interested in getting air ride, but will likely not be able to afford it for quite a while. That said, if I know what setup to go for and the price range(then also keep checking on deals etc..), I could slowly begin saving and at least know when I'm getting close to being able to purchase(that's the point I likely stop making pointless purchases in general to get closer to the end point). 

Here's my situation, I own a 2010 VW Jetta MKV, but I'm a broke college student on a part time job. I daily my car and have to deal with the cold Chicago winters(not sure if that changes anything or not). I'm also a complete car noob, so I'd like the least amount of maintenance possible(I'm guessing this drives the price up on me, but I never do any work on my car other than maybe change the bulbs etc..), which also brings the question, is it possible to have air ride without having to constantly fix something?

The only work suspension wise I have on my car are Raceland Ultimos coilovers, everything else I've done to the car is cosmetic.

Basically what would be the most basic setup you would suggest for me and then maybe list a few suggestions of what I don't need, but you recommend because it makes life easier etc..

Thanks guys.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

If i were you, id stick to my racelands


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> If i were you, id stick to my racelands


Why's that? Is air going to require too much self maintenance work?


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> If i were you, id stick to my racelands


x2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

pnk said:


> Why's that? Is air going to require too much self maintenance work?


there isnt much to maintain 

just save up, honestly i would go with digital management yes its costs more but its less air lines to deal with and less things to break and go wrong 

like autopilot v2 everything is in the manifold so the only things you run are power/controller lines (one for power and one to the controller) and the air lines to each corner and stick to one compressor to keep things simple and much more cost effective 

also keep checking the classifieds from time to time people put stuff up for sale if they upgrade stuff or sell their cars, i was lucky enough to have a friend give me a hell of a deal and got it installed locally by a very highly recomended guy who did a super awesome job and all together i paid less than what most people pay for the parts


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> there isnt much to maintain
> 
> just save up, honestly i would go with digital management yes its costs more but its less air lines to deal with and less things to break and go wrong
> 
> ...


 I have no problem saving up, that's actually why I started this thread. I kind of just want to know what to aim for. I don't want the cheapest setup, I want one built for my needs, while keeping in mind that some fancy things that make the airride even cooler, aren't exactly necessary.


----------



## 10-66kruk (Jul 9, 2011)

pnk said:


> I have no problem saving up, that's actually why I started this thread. I kind of just want to know what to aim for. I don't want the cheapest setup, I want one built for my needs, while keeping in mind that some fancy things that make the airride even cooler, aren't exactly necessary.


I won't lie here, I also agree with the others that said stick you your racelands. Though if my girlfriend could daily an e30 with air, I think you can also. 
Start just building the setup one piece at a time. This way by the time you get it all together you will have some knowledge of what you would like. 
You will need to get a set of air struts obviously.
Open road tuning is a good place to look, As well as with bagyard. 
Both sites actually offer full kits that really cove all your basic needs. If you don't need the fancy controller for the management don't waste the money. Just switched work well just make sure you get a gauge so you know what psi the struts are at. Also you will need a tank, which in your case I would just do a donut sized tank to put in spare tire well along with the compressor so it muffles the noise. 
Then all you are really left with is lines and fittings. Which can be bought cheaper through certain industrial hardware stores. 
If you just want ease of use and simplicity I agree on the accuair management setups as well, it's more costly then just a valve block, but its more plug and play. 
Either way just start looking at the kits that are already made, and start checking the air suspension classifieds. 
Though your probably looking at spending anywhere from 2,000-3,500 for everything.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

OP only reason i msaying stock to coils is, if problems arise in your air setup and your or no one in your area can fix it, you could have a problem. Coils there really isnt much to go wrong. When it comes to air, there will never be a 100% perfect system.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> OP only reason i msaying stock to coils is, if problems arise in your air setup and your or no one in your area can fix it, you could have a problem. Coils there really isnt much to go wrong. When it comes to air, there will never be a 100% perfect system.


 Makes sense, so basically if I was a much more handy person, going to air wouldn't be an issue? I was considering getting better coilovers(Koni or FK) but then once I realized how much I'd be spending there, I thought to myself maybe I could just keep saving up and go with air, but looks like I'll end up saving money by going to coils then


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea pretty much. In case of an air leak or bag blowing out or your ecu crapping out on you, you should have some idea on how to fix it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

pnk said:


> Makes sense, so basically if I was a much more handy person, going to air wouldn't be an issue? I was considering getting better coilovers(Koni or FK) but then once I realized how much I'd be spending there, I thought to myself maybe I could just keep saving up and go with air, but looks like I'll end up saving money by going to coils then


I may be a little biased, but you probably won't have any issues once you get the air setup installed. A quality install is the key to a reliable setup.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

I wanted to bump this thread up. I'm still a noob, but the air ride still interests me. I've been told from several people V2 system is the way to go for me. I was hoping to maybe have the money ready in April/May and to save some money, I wanted to piece together some used parts along with some new ones. First off, I have since switched from Racelands to Koni coilovers, would I be able to keep any of these parts so I don't need to buy another part new?(not sure if that made sense). Second of all, what parts would you say to definitely buy new? I know I will definitely be buying the air bags brand new, is there any other part you would recommend buying new as well/potentially make everything in the system new? Thanks!


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

vu4+analog controller. 

simple and reliable


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

pnk said:


> I wanted to bump this thread up. I'm still a noob, but the air ride still interests me. I've been told from several people V2 system is the way to go for me. I was hoping to maybe have the money ready in April/May and to save some money, I wanted to piece together some used parts along with some new ones. First off, I have since switched from Racelands to Koni coilovers, would I be able to keep any of these parts so I don't need to buy another part new?(not sure if that made sense). Second of all, what parts would you say to definitely buy new? I know I will definitely be buying the air bags brand new, is there any other part you would recommend buying new as well/potentially make everything in the system new? Thanks!


 You could probably use your current struts.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Save and do it right, you won't have problems. 

Go cheap and do bag over strut with existing struts (especially if cheap stuff like racelands), you will run into huge problems. Rebuilding is notorious for riding like ****, and having issues. 

Prebuilt struts like airlift, airrex, are made for specific applications such as your car, and thus fit better, and have a lot more history of use. 

Airlift Xl and a digital management system. Vu4 manifold, switch speed would probably be best for you. 
In the air world, you typically get what you pay for.


----------

